# 2 xp3's good for a 150?



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

:rasp: Is this sufficient? Please yes or no. Not= i think you should have a hob also. Thank you. The tank will never have more then 5 of any given fish. Thank you


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

HELP


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm thinking it will be OK...just as long you dont overstock it.
But if you can add another filter, then you should do it.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

id add a hob filter just to be on the safe side. im gunna be running 3 ac 500's on my 150.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> id add a hob filter just to be on the safe side. im gunna be running 3 ac 500's on my 150.


Is that all you will be running?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Never mind. I left one 400 on it!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

what are you going to stock it with?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

what are you going to stock it with?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> what are you going to stock it with?


Not sure :rasp:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I think you already have your mind set on something









Depending how big these 5 'things' get, would depend on your filtering.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

:nod:


Ex0dus said:


> I think you already have your mind set on something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA, yes i do. I have the 2xp3's and one emp 400. Good enough for me


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Is that all you will be running?
[/quote]

yea thats all im running, canister filters are over rated and not neccessary imo. it says it pumps 350 gph, but realistically its only around 200-250 gph, cuz every foot in height the water has to travel decreases the flow. hob filters provide less filtration, but 2X the turnover. i know ppl that have been into piranhas for a dozen years. if ur not going wet\dry, hob is 2nd best for the cost, 2 hob for 1 canister.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Its not all about turnover tho... If that was the case a AC 901 would be great for filtration? But it has 900+ ghp turnover??


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

if u had a powerfilter on it, it would be good for mechanical filtration. but no biological. i have 3 lbs of biomax in each ac 500. fluvals only take around 5 lbs


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

if u had a powerfilter on it, it would be good for mechanical filtration. but no biological. i have 3 lbs of biomax in each ac 500. fluvals only take around 5 lbs


----------

